# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Tarihi TÜRK İle Başlatan TÜRK

## anau2

*Tarihi TÜRK İle Başlatan TÜRK*_Türk devletinin 3522. kuruluş yılındayız�...............Aslan Blut_

Kazım Mirşan, erken Türk tarihini incelerken, birbirini takip eden dört Türk devleti kurulduğunu tespit ediyor: 

BİRİNCİ DEVLET: ON UYUL 

Fransa''nın Vichy şehri yakınlarında Glozel''de bulunan yazıtlarda "On İl Halk" deyimi geçiyor. Erzurum Karayazı ilçesi Salyamaç köyü yakınlarındaki Cunni mağarasında "On İsilis" deyimini görüyoruz. İstanbul''da Kazım Mirşan''ın oğlu Murat Mirşan tarafından Erenköy''de bir inşaat kazısı sırasında bulunan yazıtta "Uw On", "At ata uç" ve "Esilis esis" ifadeleri okunuyor. Aynı yazı tipini Trabzon mağaralarında da görüyoruz. Yine Side yazıtlarında aynı alfabe var. Bu da Batı Anadolu''da da "Uw Onlar"ın etkin olduğunu gösteriyor.
Heredot, İonların alfabelerini Fenikelilerden aldıklarını söylüyor. Bu alfabenin de Uw-On alfabesinden alındığı harflerin incelenmesinden anlaşılıyor. Demek ki Orta Asya''da kurulmuş olan Türk devleti On Uyul, Anadolu ve Avrupa''yı geniş çapta etkiliyor.

İKİNCİ DEVLET: BİR OY BİL

"Bir" sözü eski Türklerin geliştirdiği astrofizik kavramlarından birincisidir. Bir, her şeyi meydana getiren şey demektir. "Bir Oy Bil" sınırları, Doğu Anadolu''dan Altaylara kadar uzanmaktaydı. Fakat birlik felsefesi gereği Avrupa''ya kadar yayılmış olan bu halkın bir olması gerektiği inancı vardı.

ÜÇÜNCÜ DEVLET: AT-OY BİL 

Bu devletin kuruluşunda 10 bin yıl önce kara buzlarının erimesi, Hazar ile Kara denizin birleşmesinin de rolü vardı. Bu devletin efsaneleri, abide olarak İ.Ö. 517 yılında dikilen yazıtlara yazıldı. Bilge Kağan ve İlbilge Katun diye okunan kişiler İ.Ö. 1517 yılını göstermektedir. Çünkü yaradılışta meydana gelmiş olan halkı kalkındırmış olan kişiler diye bunlardan söz edilmektedir. Zaten İ.Ö. 517 yılında yazıtı diktiren Türk generali ve tarihçisi Önre Bina Başı, "Tanrıyı burada haberdar ettim ve bin yıllık tarihimi buraya kazdırdım" diyor. Bütün düşman kavimleri kendisine tabi kıldığını anlatıyor. Devletin üç kısımdan oluştuğunu belirtiyor. On Oğ Kavmi Hakanlığı, bu kavmin güney liderliği ve Altun Yış liderliği...
On-Oğlar Avrasya''nın 60 halkının egemeni idiler. Anavatanda 5 devlet, anavatana katılmış 5 devlet olmak üzere 10 devletli ON UYUĞUR''u kurmuşlardı. Dışarıda kalan 17 devlet de bu devletin uydusu idi. Türük Bilge Kağan''ın Yuğ törenine 500 ayrı bölgenin komutanı gelmişti ki, 500 müstahkem mevkii demek, Sovyetler Birliği genişliğinde bir devlet demekti.
Bu duruma göre, diğer Türk devletleri birbirinin devamı sayıldığından, bugün At-Oy-Bil adlı Türk devletinin 3522''nci kuruluş yılındayız.

AT-İL devletinin adı, (At-Oy-Bil) mukaddes halk anlamına geliyor. 
AT: Tanrıya ulaşan kuralları olan halk. 
Türk kelimesi de Oğuz kelimesi de o zaman için dini kavramlardır. 
Bu durumda AT-İL; "teninden atılarak, yani çıkarak cennete giden insanların halkı" demektir. 
AT-İL devleti, Altaylardan Romanya''ya kadar yayılmış durumdaydı. Romanya''da İsil ırmağı var. İster ırmağı diyorlar şimdi, ismi o zamandan kalmıştır. Yine bugünkü Ukrayna ismİ, ''kırayna''dan kalmadır. Yani Türk devletinin kır bölgesi, sınır bölgesi...

DÖRDÜNCÜ DEVLET: TÜRÜK BİL 

Buumın Kağan, At Oy Bil''den ayrı olarak dördüncü bir devlet kurdu. Çünkü At Oy Bil, daha çok Avrupa Oqları''na yönelikti. Buumın kağan doğuya yöneldi ve Türgişleri kendi dinine bağladı, Kore denizine kadar olan bölgeye sefer ederek oralarda Çinli olmayan halkı kendisine tabi kıldı. 
Türük Bil devleti, Büyük Okyanus''tan Ural dağlarına kadar uzanıyordu. 
Çıkış noktası Kazakistan, Kırgızistan topraklarıdır. Yani Yedisu bölgesi. 
Tarih yeniden bu devletin kuruluşu ile başlıyor. 
Önre Bina Başı, Türk dininin yaymak üzere İdil-Ural''dan kalkıp, Selenga''ya kadar gidiyor. Türklerin ana kütlesi, o sırada Çin''in Okyanus kıyılarında yaşıyordu. Bu Türk devletleri ile birleşik diğer devletler merkez Moğolistan olmak üzere tek devletti. Bir ucu Okyanus kıyısında, bir ucu Avrupa''da...
Türük Bil devletinin sınırlarını Çin kaynakları aynen şöyle veriyor: Doğuda Taluy denizinin (Kore denizi) batısından, Batıda Hazar denizine kadar, güneyde Taklamakan çölünün kuzeyinden, kuzeyde Baykal gölüne kadar uzanıyordu.

----------

